# 2017 Beetles @ Beetle Sunshine Tour



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This past weekend was the "Beetle Sunshine Tour" in Europe and it appears that VW showed two 2017 models: one Denim 'vert with an updated R-Line bodykit and another Beetle 'vert in "Bottle Green" paint. VW has stated that Bottle Green paint will be available here in the US in 2017 but it's unclear if the new R-Line bodykit will be offered here. 

The sites are all in German, so I can't tell you what they say, but if someone wants to do more digging for information that would be great. 

https://www.facebook.com/BeetleSunshinetour/


Beetle Denim Edition with new bodykit:






























Beetle Convertible in 'bottle green'


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

There's more on the home page:

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/vw-reveals-updated-beetle-at-beetle-sunshine-tour/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

European R-Line with bodykit and 20" wheels:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Many more photos here: http://www.carscoops.com/2016/08/vw-drops-55-new-images-of-my2017-vw.html 

I'm not sure which model this is as Europe gets 11ty billion limited/special editions, but I like the painted interior bits:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

How about a successor to the New Beetle RSI?

A Golf R with the Beetle body and interior 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> How about a successor to the New Beetle RSI?
> 
> A Golf R with the Beetle body and interior
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


They were testing a Beetle R a few years ago. I remember Jamie sharing that they were trying both the Golf R engine AND a VR6 under the hood. IIRC they had trouble with cooling the R engine, but the VR6 had no issues with proper airflow. Their intention was to mimic the Scirocco R: hopped up engine with revised FWD drivetrain and suspension. 

While the Beetle platform cannot accept AWD without heavy modification, Puebla did build a one-off AWD convertible Beetle to show German execs, but nothing more happened with this model. I'm betting some solid cases have been made to execs for getting a beefier Beetle in showrooms, but they just can't seem to find the right 'mix' for this model. It's sad really. They won't go with too much performance or the car steps on the GTI's feet, so they dial things back a bit and the press lambastes them for making it 'too soft.' 

In addition to all that, sales of 2 door coupes have fallen off a cliff and Beetle sales reflect that. It also doesn't help that the model is now entering its 5th year of production, so even with this (minor, let's be honest) refresh the sales are not going to rise because it's just, well, old.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't see enough here to make me want to trade my 14 R Line, especially the black around the wheel wells it makes it look more like a 4x4 than the other models, I still don't understand why they don't put a lower setup from the factory.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> They were testing a Beetle R a few years ago. I remember Jamie sharing that they were trying both the Golf R engine AND a VR6 under the hood. IIRC they had trouble with cooling the R engine, but the VR6 had no issues with proper airflow. Their intention was to mimic the Scirocco R: hopped up engine with revised FWD drivetrain and suspension.
> 
> While the Beetle platform cannot accept AWD without heavy modification, Puebla did build a one-off AWD convertible Beetle to show German execs, but nothing more happened with this model. I'm betting some solid cases have been made to execs for getting a beefier Beetle in showrooms, but they just can't seem to find the right 'mix' for this model. It's sad really. They won't go with too much performance or the car steps on the GTI's feet, so they dial things back a bit and the press lambastes them for making it 'too soft.'
> 
> In addition to all that, sales of 2 door coupes have fallen off a cliff and Beetle sales reflect that. It also doesn't help that the model is now entering its 5th year of production, so even with this (minor, let's be honest) refresh the sales are not going to rise because it's just, well, old.


Consider that back with the RSI, the rear of the PQ34 chassis was substantially different between FWD and AWD.

The PQ35 platform is much more modular.

And with one-off projects they do, like the GTI W12, sounds like VW management is making excuses for not doing things. 

If you give engineers proper resources and support, they can make things happen, like piech's challenges he presented for the Phaeton development

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> Consider that back with the RSI, the rear of the PQ34 chassis was substantially different between FWD and AWD.
> 
> The PQ35 platform is much more modular.
> 
> ...


Sure they can make it happen, but at what cost? While the current Jetta/Beetle platform is more modular than the MKV and earlier ones, it's still not to the level of MQB. Yes, they could create an AWD Beetle, but the engineering cost, crash-testing and certification cost would drive development costs way up for a very niche model. Not a very sound business decision. I'm not defending them here, but anything could be made by the engineers, but is it worth it? The difference between the Phaeton and the Jetta/Beetle is Piech made requirements (demands) for the car including AWD and those requirements were not made for the Jetta/Beetle platform. Reverse engineering the platform for this is very costly. Not to mention it's at the end of its life, so why bother? 

Now MQB solves all of these issues: it's entirely modular: any MQB model with any drivetrain can be be built on the same production line, Puebla is now online with AWD production capabilities. So if VW chooses to bring the Beetle to MQB (they'd be stupid not to), then we could very well see AWD Beetles which would be great for Dune models as well as performance models.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> European R-Line with bodykit and 20" wheels:


I like the style of these wheels(although I'm sure they're heavy as all get out) and love the body kit, but the brakes are hilariously undersized in comparison. Should have slapped on Golf R brakes to fill up the space. I thought the 19" R-line wheels were too big for the stock brakes. 

I suppose it also still has the Jetta Gen III 2.0T that has the smaller turbo and older exhaust manifold unlike the MQB GTI. 

Also, they should put the dang GSR spoiler on this thing.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> They were testing a Beetle R a few years ago. I remember Jamie sharing that they were trying both the Golf R engine AND a VR6 under the hood. IIRC they had trouble with cooling the R engine, but the VR6 had no issues with proper airflow. Their intention was to mimic the Scirocco R: hopped up engine with revised FWD drivetrain and suspension.
> 
> While the Beetle platform cannot accept AWD without heavy modification, Puebla did build a one-off AWD convertible Beetle to show German execs, but nothing more happened with this model. I'm betting some solid cases have been made to execs for getting a beefier Beetle in showrooms, but they just can't seem to find the right 'mix' for this model. It's sad really. They won't go with too much performance or the car steps on the GTI's feet, so they dial things back a bit and the press lambastes them for making it 'too soft.'
> 
> In addition to all that, sales of 2 door coupes have fallen off a cliff and Beetle sales reflect that. It also doesn't help that the model is now entering its 5th year of production, so even with this (minor, let's be honest) refresh the sales are not going to rise because it's just, well, old.


I wonder what happened to APR's 3.6 VR6 Beetle?


----------



## mattcaron (Aug 11, 2016)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It's sad really. They won't go with too much performance or the car steps on the GTI's feet, so they dial things back a bit and the press lambastes them for making it 'too soft.'


My take on it is that the Golf/GTI platform has gotten too long. I've driven all of them, and I vastly prefer the Beetle's shorter wheelbase (more smiles in the corners), and, since we don't have the new Corrado over here in the US, it's the only player in the sub 100" wheelbase game in the US market. Driving my 2013 Turbo Beetle reminds me of the 2005 GTI (the beetle is 1" longer wheelbase). Driving the new, longer GTI feels like my 2012 Jetta SportWagen, but stiffer and with more power.


----------

